# How to dry bee pollen?



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

How do you all dry your bee pollen? This is our first year collecting pollen, and we aren't sure how to dry (we know no heat) or how long to air dry it. What do you all do to yours?


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

I prefer to freeze it and sell it more fresh, but you have to keep it frozen until you're ready to sell it. But it tastes SO much better. Otherwise you need to get it pretty dry...


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

I do what Michael does but then I let it stand after freezing in the fridge, letting the moisture slowly wick out of it. Next best thing to fresh, and a little harder as there is no moisture, easier to grind for folks that want to cook or bake with it.

I sell at a single farmers' market and days that are 90 degrees out need dried pollen. If you bring frozen pollen, even in a cooler it will get condensation inside the container. Restaurants can handle it fresh or frozen but selling it outside in the heat or sunlight is a bit rough, so I dry a big chunk of my pollen using the refrigerator. 

Like my honey it never gets heated.


----------

